# Simple Sound



## nickpenn19 (Nov 2, 2009)

Howdy Y'all,

I am in need of a bit of advice. I have a small indoor layout in my home and I just added a new loco, an LGB Forney. I have 2 other LGB locos that have sound. 1 is a mogul and the other gets sound from the LGB American Sound tender. I am looking to add sound to the Forney but I am not really interested in going nuts on price. I run analog and I'm just not up for going to DCC at this point. What would be a good option? I would like to continue to use the magnet triggers that I have now to signal the sounds at the appropriate spots so I would like to have something that I can use reed switches to trigger the sounds. I guess there is always the LGB steam sound unit but its a bit to general for the Forney I think. 

Any suggestions?

Nick

Villanova PA


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

My Loco Sounds http://www.mylocosound.com/pages/mylocosoundhome.html
They have a $69 unit you can hook reed switches to. I was running my Pacific yesterday that has it
and my wife remarked how nice it sounded, which is rare for her!


----------



## nickpenn19 (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion Jerry! 

The My Loco Sounds is a bit too much like my LGB mogul, which I am actually planning on replacing. 

Has anyone tried Small Scale Railway Sounds? Is it possible to use reed switches/magnets with those?


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

It looks like it does support chuff from switches/magnets: 

http://www.smallscalerailway.com/example1.htm 

russ


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Indoors? With Small Scale you'll want to add a rheostat or volume control. I use them outdoors and they are plenty loud. 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

PS: Oh mine are optically activated, I think Torby says he converted to a reed switch. 

J


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup. I converted. My optical sensor mysteriously stopped optically sensing and I wanted it working for a show, so I stuck a reed in. Works great either way. Very pleased with Small Scale Railway. 

I got the optional 1w amplifier. It comes with a volume control pot. It's quite loud for outdoors, and adjusts nicely for more intimate settings.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All, 

I contacted mylocosounds and they are all out of them as of now. 

Rich


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

As an alternative (I am not familiar with My Loco Sounds) I have often bought the older (discontinued) LGB sound cars in either diesel or steam. The sound is analog and not fancy but I have put them in many LGB locos including LGB Moguls and Forneys.

Typically I buy the LGB 4135s/41352 Steam Sound Cars (41352 replaced the 4135s when LGB changed their product numbers).

There are actually several versions (updates) of the sound boards and ONLY the 41352 board will actually fit into the LGB Forney tender box because the others are slightly larger. Just because a LGB sound car is in a 41352 box does not mean that it will have the 41352 sound card but the seller can easily lift the roof off and read what the sound card number is.

Typically the LGB sound cars go on eBay for around $75 which includes the 2 axle green European box car. I usually sell the boxcar for $25 or so and end up with a $50 sound system.

This is an example but since it is a 4135s I would be pretty sure that it will not have the 41352 sound board. Still, it would work if used as a sound car rather than taking the Forney apart (not easy) to put a sound system into it.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-4135-S-Stea...2a02c869c2

It is best if you know someone who has LGB sound cars so you can hear for yourself if you like the sound. The chuff rate is not adjustable and there is no bell or whistle but I think they give great value for the money. Some early versions did not have a volume control but most do including all those marked 41352 which can have a LGB decoder added if desired.

Jerry


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I take it that the new Phoenix units, even though they are about half the cost that they used to be, are still too expensive? For what you get, the extra cost is actually very reasonable!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Biggest problem with the forney is the space available for sound. 
I added the Phoenix with battery, speaker and programming jack plus volume switch in the coal/wood bin in the rear and it all just fit!! 
I also added the LGB reed switch for freight trucks to the rear truck, beats gluing those round reeds!!


----------

